# mine road and storm king highway in orange county ny



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

looks like mine road is still open and route 293 and 218 storm king have been repaved. enjoy them while you can. the riding is awesome!(there was a sign contrary to the first picture that mine road was open)


----------

